# Wet Havanese -- you know you got one! POST your PICS!



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I thought I'd start a wet hav thread so we can show off how cute and weird out babies look while wet.  My kids always say how "TEENIE TINY" Kona looks while he's wet, then what a cotton ball he is when I dry him.... LOL So... come on... post your babies wet pictures... we promise not to tell them.... I know Kona would be less than thrilled if he knew I was posting pics of him in his most "VOLUNERABLE" state! LOL
Now, going to find his wet pictures!!! These are some from a while back, when we first got him home, and I gave him a bath tonight, but didn't take pics so these will have to do till' next bath time! 
Before the Blow Dry


















After the Blow dry


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Kona is adorable. I love his color!

Shoot, I just gave Amy a bath last night. I should have had the camera out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't figure out a way to have a camera handy on bath day. As it is I feel as if I need three hands. Oh well, one day I'm sure.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, of coarse I took a picture of Henry's first bath as a pup - I also took a video of him drying himself by flopping around. Here he is, wet:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, these were my funniest ones of the bath photos..:bathbaby:

SOPHIE









GABRIEL


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, I love those pics Diane!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, those pics are the best! :biggrin1: The first one is Kodi on a recent bath day. The second one is Shelby after playing under the sprinkler.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I got this in between a RLH fit that's standard operating procedure after a bath...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Two wet dogs running on the beach*

My dogs truly enjoy bathing...so long as it is in the ocean and not in the tub!
Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh these are priceless everyone. I just bathed MeMe three days in a row, so we'll have to wait until Saturday for ours.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

These pictures are great! Can't wait to see more WET HEADS!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - these are so cute!! I am shocked that Miss Shelby runs under the sprinkler like that!!! Mine wont go near it!! 



\


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is Brady's first trip to the groomer. I love all the wet dog pictures!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, Karen..Brady looks like he still has lots of hair even when he's wet!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kona is so cute and cuddly.

Henry is way too cute - love his little face.

Diane, Sophie and Gabriel look like they are in shock...lololo Those are really cute pictures.

Michele, Koki looks a like Sissy when she is wet. Shelby looks really happy that is over....ound:

Mindy, Capote is just a doll face!!!

Linda, I wish I was with you that looks like sooooo much fun!!!

Karen, Brady looks so cute looking over the edge of the tub.

I love these pics - so cute.

Here are Sissy's recent bath pics.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

wet or dry, these guys are just plain too cute for words!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's wet Nico. Wet Desi is in the background.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwww These pictures are just adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute, Cute, Cute. You know I do not have bath pictures of the boys as our silly bathroom is too small. But Jasper looks just like Brady, And Hellen will have to post because as I remember Cash looks just like Oreo wet. 

Here's their swimming picts:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute, Cute, Cute. You know I do not have bath pictures of the boys as our silly bathroom is too small. But Jasper looks just like Brady, And Hellen will have to post because as I remember Cash looks just like Oreo wet.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Wet Oreo*

Ask and it is given  Here is Oreo in one of his bath pictures.... He is not too happy... lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

For more wet and wild fun, check out last July's photo challenge.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1168


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, these are sooooo cute.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Helen..I like the "special" effects on Oreo's feet and tail! It reminds me of those glamour
shots from the walk in studios...ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh those "special" effects were caused by the bath water. I added some Ice on Ice to the water, while he soaked in it while he was lying down. Then as the bath water drained, I took the picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I couldn't resist these...from Cape Cod last summer


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like they were having a blast, Michele!:biggrin1:

I'll bet they slept well that night!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, notice the little imp in the deeper water. She had absolutely no fear and would run in up to her neck. Kodi isn't as brave. The best was trying to get the sand out. I was brushing out mats and sand would fall out a week later.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

These are too funny! I'll have to dig some up when I have more time... poor Shelby looks quite miserable in that pic of her at the beach! LOL "How DARE you take my picture, Mom!" lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I just think it was the sun in her eyes and she was squinting a bit. :biggrin1: She really had a ball. We couldn't keep her out of the water.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

oooh! CUTE, cute cute! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a puppy from Bandit's first litter. They bought her a pool because she likes water so much.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone! They are ALL so cute. My husband says Gucci looks like a wet-rat or chihuhua after a bath! lol

I think I only have ONE picture of Gucci wet, and I can't find it. lol Oh well, I'll have to take more 

Kara


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Kara...get her in that tub!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I LOVE this thread, it's so funny and a 180 from the fluffy havs we are so used to seeing in pics!

I do hope the pup from Bandit's first litter will soon have a floatation vest to wear . . .do havs swim?
My Henry's mom lived in a house by the lake and had a life vest to wear in the boat.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awwww, these are all so CUTE! They look so different wet!

Here's Ollie after playing on the pool cover with Jill's Cody. Only wet from the chest down...I'll have to try to get a bath picture next time!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Shelly...Ollie looks in pretty good for for having romped in the water...Sophie would have been rolling everywhere!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ollie looks like MeMe after she's found a wet lawn on one of our walks. Except she puts her face in the grass too and gets it drenched! LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love this thread! All the pictures made me laugh. 

Here are two wet Kubrick pictures from when he was a tiny pup (3 months and 4 months old).


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:becky: I just love Kubrick...big or little wet or dry...that second wet shot is just too cute!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH Lina..THAT second photo of Kubrick just made me laugh out loud!! 

How CUTE is THAT!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pupy abuse I'm tellin' ya. PUPPY ABUSE!!!*

ound:ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: Jill, are you SURE that's Tess??? In that first shot it looks like you ran her through the washing machine spin cycle! She sure cleans up nice....look how pretty after she's all dry! 

Mr. Cody looks bald when he's wet!  He fluffs up so beautifully too. Pretty babies!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

havaluv said:


> ound: Jill, are you SURE that's Tess??? In that first shot it looks like you ran her through the washing machine spin cycle!


ound:ound:ound: I just laughed when I saw that picture. Poor little thing - she does look like she was put through the wringer. She was definitely NOT happy with me - she's even sticking her tongue out!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jilll..you need to fatten up that poor skinny girl !!!ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's pix of one unhappy camper!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Friends at work (1) don't believe Tess' before & after pictures are of the same dog, (2) think I should submit the first photo to be included on Cheryl Crowe's commercial for abused/abandoned animals - or - to the ugliest dog contest.

ound: Hey! That's my baby you're talking about!!! (Although I'd have to admit, she'd win, hands down.)

Tess said she's going to post a picture of me in the shower and see how I like it. YIKES! Now that would be scary!!! She's got a point. I promised not to laugh at her anymore :fear:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

here is my wet boy  he is not a happy camper in the bath...but is very good while in it!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaawww, so cute Tori and Billy....they look like they're hating every minute of their bath, but too sweet to protest.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

All these photos are too hysterical!! We could generate a cartoon strip with all of them!ound:

Leslie...Tori reminds me alot of Sophie when she's wet! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, Diane, I know what you mean. Those little black Havs all seem to look alike, _especially_ when they're wet...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Even I don't believe this is the same Cicero !!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale - OMG Cicero's eyelashes are so luxurious it looks like you've used mascara. He is beautiful. You did a great job on his grooming.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Lisa. I tried to clean up his face a little today so I could see his eyes. "I think" he is a cutie pie. Your Pom reminds me of my beloved Punkin...and I still miss her.
Your avatar is really beautiful !!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't believe I don't have bath photos. I do have one of Sedona relaxing after running through the sprinklers last year.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan - I can't believe that's Sedona - she looks so different. I've got to remember to get a photo of MeMe after her bath tomorrow morning. You guys are gonna laugh I tell you.

By the way Dale, you can do the same type of graphics at www.blingee.com. Both Geri and I are addicted. You can see some of them by searching the "blingee" thread.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Smells like wet Havs in this house!*

We're having some pretty steady rain here today, but that has not deterred Molly and Billy from wanting their usual jaunt through our neighborhood! :suspicious:

They are SERIOUSLY wet, but they really seemed to enjoy being out in the rain, go figure! :biggrin1:

The funniest thing, though, is that as wet as Billy is, he would NOT step in a PUDDLE! But Molly made up for that! LOTS of RLH right now in this house! ound:ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I love their sweet little black and brown noses! Sounds like they had fun. That's hilarious that Billy wouldn't step in a puddle when he's already wet. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

All these pictures are so funny. Now let me tell you -- I don't think a little wet Hav is that cute...LOL Cicero went outside last night about bed time and had a running fit and we could not catch him. Came in wet and muddy. DH said, "you have got to give him a bath." I'm beginning to think he does get dirty just so he can get in the tub. He either loves the warm water -- or me singing Happy Birthday to him (which is what I do that seems to keep him calm). Right now it's not hard to blow dry, but I am worried about the blowing coat thing later. I'm thinking about laying sod in the sunroom so he can run outside...without getting wet and muddy...haha.

Lisa, when I told you I loved your avatar -- I meant MeMe (a doll) -- and you sent me the link for Blingee. OMG -- didn't get anything done all weekend for reading this forum and decorating my pictures, especially my grandsons. I 'love' Havs and pictures, but my DH told me last night that it's my turn to cook !! Gotta find him a job!!!

Keep sending pics everyone.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I'm thinking about laying sod in the sunroom so he can run outside...without getting wet and muddy...haha.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, I missed a lot. Thanks for posting that picture of Oreo Helen. They don't look all that alike dry... but wet...he is the spitting image of Cash including the special effect on the feet and tail. 

I love all the pictures. Poor Havs-- they really look better dry don't they?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok..maybe we should have a wet contest to see who can guess who's Hav is who's when wet!

THAT would be hard!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, I have to tell you I think you got Tess's pictures switched around. Dry she looks so calm and mellow like she just finished a glass of wine. Wet she looks like a pi**ed off Tess that got thrown in a pool after she finished the bottle...LOL

Cody looks NAKED....so that has to be a wig in the dry pic.
Thanks for posting them -- I love 'em ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill that top picture is just too funny. Wow what a beautiful and shiny coat.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*running around after a bath?*

And what about the insanity after the bath. Rubbing their faces all over anything that is soft and dry...and then running all over the house? I wish I could have a photo of that but they never stop long enough for a photo no matter the speed of the lens.

My two actually run so hard they are half dry before the blow dryer even comes out. Do all havanese go wacky after a bath?

Linda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, you mean like this?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Exactly!*

LOL We aren't the only ones! Oh if I could only bag that energy we could light up all of Los Angeles for a day! So incredibly funny! Do all breeds do this?

Linda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter has 2 Dachshunds and she said they do the same thing. But Havs do it cuter!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Lina!

Kubrick is just too, too adorable...even with "the wet look"!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale - too funny, yes, that Blingee site can be addicting. Find the blingee thread and post some of your photos there we'd love to see them.

Kubrick looks fabulous wet and dry - what a cute guy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> And what about the insanity after the bath. Rubbing their faces all over anything that is soft and dry...and then running all over the house? I wish I could have a photo of that but they never stop long enough for a photo no matter the speed of the lens.
> 
> My two actually run so hard they are half dry before the blow dryer even comes out. Do all havanese go wacky after a bath?
> 
> Linda


Oh yes it is a HAV trait. Wish I could catch Lilly on video she prefers to go to MY bed so I now shut my bedroom door or my bed would be wet and hers dry ound: and that will not do IMHO.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is my first dog so I thought all of them reacted this way..the rubbing the face dry is funny.

I always cover my bed with 5 or 6 towels so when he gets up there he can use those . .


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mud dog*

I have a havanese who thinks he is a lab. The park we go to has a pit or hole that fills up with water whenever it rains. Other dogs run around it. He enjoys going into it and rolling in the mud. The first time he did this I could not believe it. Everyone was laughing, except me, because I didn't have a towel in the car.

Now how is it that this same havanese hides under the bed or hides behind the couch when he hears the water running in the bathtub. He is even on to me when I walk towards the bedroom with a towel! LOL

I guess kids like rolling in the mud a lot more than getting washed behind the ears as well. As long as it is his idea, it is fun! All the more reason I gave him a short haircut.

Riki is a mudball. Daisy a princess. Her hair can stay longer!

Linda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff just had a bath tonight. Here he is in full wetness in the tub and after his "shake".


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ivy...

Gryff is wayyyyyy tooooo CUTE wet! His eyes are just hugh!

No fat on that bod! ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Don't you just love that sad dog look...*

Those huge eyes...they really make you feel guilty!

But I also know that they smell so much better when they sleep on or near my face!

Lidna


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, I am PIMP here !!! Jill, I think Tess wins hands down! Talk about a pitiful looking Hav ! ound: 

Dale, you're a riot! ound: ound: 

Maureen, I'm glad they RLH while dirty in YOUR house and not in mine! Though I've got to admit that I've really let the house go to pot since we have our dogs. I love to see them having fun, so who cares if the floors are wet, dirty, slippery, dirty .... LOL

LOVE these pitiful wet Havs! GREAT pics everyone! Here are some of mine......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, could you possibly mean THIS?? 






and this........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh...... and this one ! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj, Oh...Sammy needs to be on valium...LOL I had to put my hands over Cicero's eyes so he wouldn't see what other Havs get to do. I don't want him to walk around with a 'poor me' look on his face cause he thinks it's normal right now to go from the tub to the counter for his blow dry.

I did learn from Gryff what a good shake can do. I tried it this morning when I got out of the shower and dang if my hair didn't look better than the flat look....LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marj,

I just spent a small fortune having all of my furniture cleaned..I'd pass out if my Hav's did that on my furniture!! I've gotten to the point of buying baby throws and blankets for the chairs and couch..

Has the snow all melted there??? You can see your deck!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I love those videos. Kodi will do that after his bath. He starts on the couch and then jumps off and does that on the carpet.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, Kona had a bath tonight due to his new found love for MUD! HAHA Here are a few pictures of pre-blow dry and post blow dry!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL I love the videos and pictures everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, oh my, what a visual!!! LMBO ound:

You know, I have a lot more tolerance and patience with the dogs than I did with my 3 young kids. Terrible, I know. :suspicious: If my kids had done even half what I let the dogs do, I'd have blown a gasket!! :brick: LOL

I do put the dogs right on the grooming table after their bath, where I comb them a bit, blow dry a bit, then let them down for their RLH. I get them back on and off the table 2 or 3 more times before I finally stop with the whole combing/drying thing. They need breaks, and I do too! lol It's more fun this way anyway. :biggrin1: 

Our family room couch is made of denim, so the more used it gets, the softer and more comfy it is. Each cushion cover is removable, so I do wash them from time to time. What attracted me to the Hav breed was that they were known to lack the typical 'doggy smell' for the most part and I've found that to be soooo true! When I visit other dogs and their families, I am thankful not to have that wet dog odor in our house. Our upstairs living room couches are leather so they don't dirty and a simple wipe down is all they need. I love it! I HATE housework, so any excuse not to do any is fine by me. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I HATE housework, so any excuse not to do any is fine by me. LOL


Me too! Much more fun to visit on the forum. eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh...ladies....WORK is a 4 letter word....and not allowed to be used in this house!!

I say, "I worked on paperwork today"..which means I wrote A check and carried it to the mailbox.
OR -- "My stomach hasn't felt well today"....which means I had a pint of ice cream after the bag of chips. BUT the best is I go around spraying Pledge furniture polish for air freshner -- and DH comes in and inhales and says, "Oh, you've been busy cleaning today"...LOL

Now I can just say -- "Hey...I retired the day you did !!" I just need to work on getting Cicero to "SHAKE" before he comes back inside -- with leaves, pine straw, twigs, and dead grass....after he has rung that darn bell again....LOL


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

i am definitely going to have to try the pledge air freshener trick!


----------

